# Fishing Trip



## Camo (Sep 22, 2008)

Hey all,

Well on Sunday it was an absolute ripper of a day here in Newcastle so i decided to go fishing as you do. Now for those of you that have caught carp you will know what i mean by pound for pound they are one of the hardest pulling fish. I took the family along and this is what i got. 

All up between us all we caught about 8 in a few hours or so. Good day all round.

1st pic - The little one i caught first followed by the big one

2nd pic - thought i better do a closeup for you all to show those Angelina Jolie lips.

3rd pic - Well that thong is 30ish cms so you can see he was a decent size fish (60cm+). I estimate he weighed around the 4kg mark. Well i caught a 5kg one the other week which was not much bigger.

Cheers

Cameron


----------



## Vincey (Sep 22, 2008)

wow dude! real cool  gratz. taste yum?


----------



## Camo (Sep 22, 2008)

No mate i dont eat them. They are a yucky muddy taste. Not to good for the table.

Cameron


----------



## LullabyLizard (Sep 22, 2008)

Great catch!


----------



## markars (Sep 22, 2008)

And impossible to kill. where did you catch em?


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Sep 22, 2008)

Camo said:


> No mate i dont eat them. They are a yucky muddy taste. Not to good for the table.
> 
> Cameron


 

good mantle piece


----------



## itbites (Sep 22, 2008)

Why catch a fish & kill it if you don't intend on eating it?


----------



## HoffOff (Sep 22, 2008)

itbites said:


> Why catch a fish & kill it if you don't intend on eating it?


They are a pest mate Also carp are great fighters


EDIT** i also like ya catch mate.. i wish we could catch the Carp like the poms!. up to 30 KG :shock:


----------



## bundybear (Sep 22, 2008)

good stuff Camo
we get a few big ones down here in the hawkesbury and macdonald rivers



itbites said:


> Why catch a fish & kill it if you don't intend on eating it?


 i think you will find it is illegal to release these back into the water in NSW
they are an introduced pest that destroy river systems.


----------



## cris (Sep 22, 2008)

itbites said:


> Why catch a fish & kill it if you don't intend on eating it?



I personally like to kill every animal i can to keep hippies happy


----------



## itbites (Sep 22, 2008)

LMAO u calling me a hippy?...Ahh cool sorry I have no clue about fish was just curious...


----------



## Sel (Sep 22, 2008)

Ive caught carp before, disgusting fish! And so dissapointing when you think you have something good and you get...carp lol


----------



## cris (Sep 22, 2008)

itbites said:


> LMAO u calling me a hippy?...Ahh cool sorry I have no clue about fish was just curious...



Just a joke. Carp are one of the major problem species of feral fish. They are basically tougher than our native species and cope much better with low water levels as they can breathe at the surface. IMO it is quite possible to remove them but i cant see the money going into it. In victoria the government is still actively involved in stocking feral species for the same reason carp were introduced (while i love to laugh at how stupid ppl are, it also makes me sad at times).

I once caught one around the 2' mark, a very big fish for 2' of water. They are good for the lacies but(for those pedantic ppls this is not the 2' carp in the pic).


----------



## Jakee (Sep 22, 2008)

Ive caught a couple of carp. Biggest one 30cm and caught 1 koi carp.


----------



## inthegrass (Sep 22, 2008)

i lived not very far from the nepean river/emu plains/ nsw. and after work would go down to the river and catch s/loads of carp, some monsters all on corn kernels.
bash them over the head and leave them on the river bank.
it is illegal to release carp back into the water ways in nsw. not sure about elsewhere.
some ethnic groups love carp.
not good eating at all as far as i'm concerned.
cheers


----------



## reptile_boy_6 (Sep 22, 2008)

i caught one when i was like 8 and i tryed to drown it then dad told me you carnt drown fish


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Sep 22, 2008)

Smithy and I have caught a few big ones recently in the Brisbane River. A few have been so big that we haven't been able to land them on the light line we were running - one was big enough to snap my 7' rod clean in two. At a guess they'd be around 75cm and 3-4 kilo.


----------



## cris (Sep 22, 2008)

Jonno from ERD said:


> Smithy and I have caught a few big ones recently in the Brisbane River. A few have been so big that we haven't been able to land them on the light line we were running - one was big enough to snap my 7' rod clean in two. At a guess they'd be around 75cm and 3-4 kilo.



Thats a shame i havnt ever seen them in the river before, i guess the future of the brisbane river is carp, tilapia, gambusia and other livebearers and perhaps the odd feral natives such as banded grunters... What part of the river do you go fishing in?


----------



## wil (Sep 23, 2008)

where did you go mate?


----------



## Camo (Sep 23, 2008)

markars said:


> And impossible to kill. where did you catch em?


I caught them here in Newcastle mate. You could pull up to any lagoon and probably catch them but. They are evrywhere


itbites said:


> Why catch a fish & kill it if you don't intend on eating it?


They are a noxious pest which feed on and destroy the enbankment of the lagoon or river. They also eat smaller native fish.


snakeman112 said:


> They are a pest mate Also carp are great fighters
> 
> 
> EDIT** i also like ya catch mate.. i wish we could catch the Carp like the poms!. up to 30 KG :shock:


I caught one last year that was 11.7kg. Thats my biggest yet. I make it a real sport to catch these fish. I even set up tents and have my slingshot berley distributor 

Cheers

Cameron


----------



## JJS. (Sep 23, 2008)

Yeah carp are no good. Just catch them and leave em on the bank. Went for a fish yesterday, caught a 54cm Aussie Salmon and eleven 27-39cm Aussie Salmon. Delicious!


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Sep 23, 2008)

one of my favourite sports. 

carp are fun to land not to far from my house there is a wier that seperates salt and fresh water, no joke there is carp in salt and fresh over a meter EASY never tried to catch em though i dont have any rods that would land them.

there funny though they try to eat anything that floats on the water


----------



## Camo (Sep 23, 2008)

Reptile_Boy said:


> one of my favourite sports.
> 
> carp are fun to land not to far from my house there is a wier that seperates salt and fresh water, no joke there is carp in salt and fresh over a meter EASY never tried to catch em though i dont have any rods that would land them.
> 
> there funny though they try to eat anything that floats on the water


I am going to moorebank in a few weeks i might have to steal this fishing spot off you mate. 

Mate the 11.7kg one i caught i landed it with 15lb line and for the rod it was as standard as they come. I see people using huge rods and reels and 50lb line. Where is the fun in that. I like playing the fish.

Cameron


----------



## Camo (Sep 23, 2008)

JJS. said:


> Yeah carp are no good. Just catch them and leave em on the bank. Went for a fish yesterday, caught a 54cm Aussie Salmon and eleven 27-39cm Aussie Salmon. Delicious!


Nice mate. It has been a while since i caught salmon. I went off the beach the other night and caught a couple of good sized tailor. Thats about it but. When it warms up i will get into the jewfish.

Cameron


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Sep 23, 2008)

Camo said:


> I am going to moorebank in a few weeks i might have to steal this fishing spot off you mate.
> 
> Mate the 11.7kg one i caught i landed it with 15lb line and for the rod it was as standard as they come. I see people using huge rods and reels and 50lb line. Where is the fun in that. I like playing the fish.
> 
> Cameron


 

haha. what date are you comming down i will come with you for some fishin fun. i know some spots not to far from there that you can land bream just over 1ft long and a place to catch the biggest bully mullet out.



and down the road you can land some BIG jewfish at night


----------



## swaddo (Sep 23, 2008)

here ya go Camo

[video=youtube;ASFXqc37T9g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ASFXqc37T9g[/video]
[SIZE=-1] 
86cm, 7.6 kg and polaroided in 1' of water right on the bank on a large chatter bait (I was fishing for cod)
[/SIZE]


----------



## Camo (Sep 23, 2008)

I will be stopping over for some business but we will have to organise something down the track.

Cameron


----------



## SlothHead (Sep 23, 2008)

Carp are great fun on fly

Camo, the little dam there in Maitland used to be bubbling with carp, not sure if it is like it anymore. 

Actually there is also a place on the central coast (a dam) where we used to go and catch yellow belly and murray cod. That probably still fishes well.

Nice Vid Blake,


----------



## Camo (Sep 23, 2008)

SlothHead said:


> Carp are great fun on fly
> 
> Camo, the little dam there in Maitland used to be bubbling with carp, not sure if it is like it anymore.
> 
> ...


Thats the place mate. Its called telarah lagoon. They have gone off a bit but because of the blue green algae.

Cameron


----------



## Camo (Sep 23, 2008)

swaddo said:


> here ya go Camo
> 
> YouTube - Carp_bash
> [SIZE=-1]
> ...


Yeah they get big dont they. From that video everyone should see how hard they pull. Where abouts were you fishing mate. My 11.7kg one almost pulled my arm off. lol.

Cameron


----------



## saratoga (Sep 23, 2008)

I remember going on a herp trip with the AHS out in mid western NSW. We camped next to a billabong that was drying up and full of carp. You could see their backs cutting the water everywhere. Anyhow we had a great couple of hours of amusement with everyone in the water jumping on and wrestling them in a game of carp footy!


----------



## swaddo (Sep 23, 2008)

that's Lake Ginanderra in ACT. On the first run it near hit the middle of the lake :shock:

they are fun, more people should fish for them ... great fun for the kids too.

heres another vid, this is my brother catching them on fly near my place 

[video=youtube;VD1gHPa4J6s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VD1gHPa4J6s[/video]
[SIZE=-1][/SIZE]


----------



## ClareB (Sep 23, 2008)

We live in southwest Qld and out here the carp are a huge pest. We actually have a weekend for the carp cull, it's just like a fishing comp for carp. It runs for 2 days and has great prizes. Our neighbour won a kayak last year for the most caught. Pretty novel way to cull them.


----------



## Camo (Sep 23, 2008)

ClareB said:


> We live in southwest Qld and out here the carp are a huge pest. We actually have a weekend for the carp cull, it's just like a fishing comp for carp. It runs for 2 days and has great prizes. Our neighbour won a kayak last year for the most caught. Pretty novel way to cull them.


Thier is carp tournaments on here as well most years. Last years prize was a box trailer and a few other things. I usually go in them. Its a bit of fun and great for the family.

Cameron


----------



## wil (Sep 23, 2008)

telarah lagoon is still swarming with them as well as rathluba lagoon
good fight hey camo 
we use 4 lb line on little spinning setups
are the friget mackrell at stocko yet?


----------



## Camo (Sep 23, 2008)

wil said:


> telarah lagoon is still swarming with them as well as rathluba lagoon
> good fight hey camo
> we use 4 lb line on little spinning setups
> are the friget mackrell at stocko yet?


Mate where is rathluba lagoon?

Mate the mackeral are on now. I was catching them the other week of the breakwall about 50 metres or so from the shipwreck on the wall. Got myself a little bonito as well which was a surprise.

Cameron


----------



## mitchyj (Sep 23, 2008)

Camo said:


> Mate where is rathluba lagoon?
> 
> Mate the mackeral are on now. I was catching them the other week of the breakwall about 50 metres or so from the shipwreck on the wall. Got myself a little bonito as well which was a surprise.
> 
> Cameron


east maitland


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 23, 2008)

Camo said:


> pound for pound they are one of the hardest pulling fish.



PPPFFFFFFTTTTT! Bahahahaha!

They are not, any reef fish up here would pull them backwards through the water at half their size! Nice catch though, i used to do quite alot of carp fishing when i lived in South Australia. Until i moved to darwin they were my second biggest fish.


----------



## imalizard (Sep 23, 2008)

These are the biggest ive caught. When we catch them we give them to the chinese to eat.


----------



## JJS. (Sep 24, 2008)

Nice one imalizard! Keep up the fishing!


----------



## Camo (Sep 24, 2008)

mitchyj said:


> east maitland


Thats telarah. 

Is rathluba in maitland as well?

Nice fish iamlizard.

Cameron


----------



## Camo (Sep 24, 2008)

waruikazi said:


> PPPFFFFFFTTTTT! Bahahahaha!
> 
> They are not, any reef fish up here would pull them backwards through the water at half their size! Nice catch though, i used to do quite alot of carp fishing when i lived in South Australia. Until i moved to darwin they were my second biggest fish.


I dont know, i have caught sambo's and snapper and jewfish and i still reckon if you gave the carp a size to pull ratio they would be up there. Imagine a carp the size of a sambo. Now that would be a fight.

Cameron


----------



## Camo (Sep 24, 2008)

imalizard said:


> These are the biggest ive caught. When we catch them we give them to the chinese to eat.


That first one mate has got a monster head on it. Could be the angle but its head looks huge. Almost deformed 

Cameron


----------



## imalizard (Sep 24, 2008)

Yeah its head was really big and its body was skinny.


----------



## ssssmithy (Sep 28, 2008)

cris said:


> Thats a shame i havnt ever seen them in the river before, i guess the future of the brisbane river is carp, tilapia, gambusia and other livebearers and perhaps the odd feral natives such as banded grunters... What part of the river do you go fishing in?


 

we go fishing at a spot in the upper brissy river around chuwa in ipswich. good herping spot also. but yeh iv fished the same river for about 10years now and know almost every good spot and this year is the first year iv caught carp, its plagued with tilapia but never any carp.... a mate of mine went last week and landed a carp that went 82cm he actually had to bear hug this monster up out of the water to land it! lol 
but not to knock the brissy river we also catch bream,flathead, cod, sharks, whiting, threadfin salmon and bass just to name a few good quality catching fish.

heres some pics of some of the big pests we get out here....and no...not jonno hahah


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Sep 28, 2008)

The chinese recipe---- You catch the carp ,you take it home alive and you flush it out for a week by keeping it in your bath tub changing the water every 2 days. At the end of the week the muddy taste is gone and smoked with lemongrass etc they actually taste good, I had a BBQ one at a Phillipino party and couldn't beleive how good it tasted.


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 29, 2008)

cracksinthepitch said:


> The chinese recipe---- You catch the carp ,you take it home alive and you flush it out for a week by keeping it in your bath tub changing the water every 2 days. At the end of the week the muddy taste is gone and smoked with lemongrass etc they actually taste good, I had a BBQ one at a Phillipino party and couldn't beleive how good it tasted.



That is culinary commitment right there!


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 29, 2008)

ssssmithy said:


> we go fishing at a spot in the upper brissy river around chuwa in ipswich. good herping spot also. but yeh iv fished the same river for about 10years now and know almost every good spot and this year is the first year iv caught carp, its plagued with tilapia but never any carp.... a mate of mine went last week and landed a carp that went 82cm he actually had to bear hug this monster up out of the water to land it! lol
> but not to knock the brissy river we also catch bream,flathead, cod, sharks, whiting, threadfin salmon and bass just to name a few good quality catching fish.
> 
> heres some pics of some of the big pests we get out here....and no...not jonno hahah



Is that a lung fish in your first pic?


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 29, 2008)

inthegrass said:


> i lived not very far from the nepean river/emu plains/ nsw. and after work would go down to the river and catch s/loads of carp, some monsters all on corn kernels.
> bash them over the head and leave them on the river bank.
> it is illegal to release carp back into the water ways in nsw. not sure about elsewhere.
> some ethnic groups love carp.
> ...


 were you there when the"MUD BATHS' were still at the nepean river ? I am talking like 20 odd years ago.... shows me age ,,as a teen we use to go to the mud baths have the best time then wash off in the river at the weir while holding onto the fish cages ..thinking about that now I WOULD KILL MY KIDS how dangerous that was the drowning risk was like at 90% .anyway lived to tell the tale.....we also use to jump off the nepean bridge and sit up there and smoke funny stuff.......reminicing is good .......


----------



## BROWNS (Sep 29, 2008)

sssmithy are those long big mothers talapia?And they're in the Brissy River?Never knew they got so big here and lived in salt water or is where you fish brackish as I know the further up the river you go the more it gets to being freshwater and it's breeding grounds for bull sharks and not hard to catch small bull sharks way up the river.

I remember we went camping on the Murry River when I was a kid and he carp were so thichk in one spot my ol man just got a big knife out and stabbed one,cooked it hungi style but I was too young to remember if it tasted any good or not.Someone else mentioned carp over 1 metre,now that's massive and no wonder they're wiping out our native fish.Where I am you get a smorgasboard of real fish like all the different reef fish you get and in the rivers etc there's Barra,mangrove jacks,black bream,grunter,threadfin salmon along with the palegics,nothing like a big Spanish for a good sporting fish and would easily out pull any carp pound for pound no doubts about it.I hope I never see carp anywhere up here as they're the cane toads of the water imo!!


----------



## cris (Sep 29, 2008)

waruikazi said:


> Is that a lung fish in your first pic?



Yep, they are actually fairly common in the brisbane river. The brisbane river has some great spots for fishing, i only go in the tidal areas usually and get mullet, tillapia, gar and bream in the cast net. You know its a good cast when the net starts swimming away  The mullet are great eating despite there bad reputation.


----------



## ssssmithy (Sep 29, 2008)

yeh mate we fish the brackish waters and get everything from lungfish, gar mullet to sharks, flat head, bream, estuary cod and sole. then there is the pest fish like that huge tilapia and carp and massive eels. all good fun to catch anyway.


----------



## swaddo (Oct 13, 2008)

took my son and my brother to the river on the weekend. got a couple if little ones


----------



## fraser888 (Oct 13, 2008)

Camo said:


> I caught them here in Newcastle mate. You could pull up to any lagoon and probably catch them but. They are evrywhere


 
Where in Newy? Port Stevens way?


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 13, 2008)

I saw a dude catch one that size in a round about in Canberra. Quite an odd site to see.


----------

